# Oak burl find on CL



## El Guapo

I found the following oak burl (not sure which species of oak) for sale on craigslist. He says the dimensions are 3' x 16-19" and it's pretty solid except a little soft an inch or so around the edge. He wants $100 for it (mainly because he spent $300 to have the tree cut down), and I'm definitely not going to offer him that, but in y'all's opinion is it worth making an offer? What would be a reasonable price and what would be a good price without being able to cut it open? I know there isn't much info there, but it is a bit of a drive (about 30 miles each way) so I don't even want to pursue it if you guys don't think it is worth the trouble or gamble.


----------



## manbuckwal

Can't tell a whole lot from that pic. I would ask for better pics if you are seriously interested.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me personally I would pass on it. It doesn't look like it was sealed, and oak can crack all to pieces. I do see some rot as well. That one would be a huge gamble. Stuff like that can be found for free if you look and are in the right place at the right time. I just don't see anything spectacular in this one that could justify the sellers asking price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777

I offer him half the cost of gas to bring it to you...if you are close. Oak burls are not that uncommon....I've seen a few hundred of them here in central Arkansas.



Scott (might go as high as $10) B


----------



## El Guapo

I basically told him that we were way too far apart for me to even make a cash offer. I offered him a finished bowl out of it in exchange for the burl (assuming there is usable wood), but I think he is more interested in cash right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

